# Another Performance Access 14.5 build log



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

My buddy at the local Performance found me a returned Access frame hanging around down in Austin. So they shipped it up. $120 total with shipping. I'll keep up with the build log here.

My son is 47" and 50lbs 6 years old. He has been racing local MTB scene on a SS Redline BMX(20") geared for local trails at 36x18 on 145mm cranks and running it tubeless with 21x1 3/8ths tires. 

























The Access will be just a bit big, but I think he can handle it. If not, it will last a long time so it can just sit and wait. But, I just don't see that happening. Going to do a 1x9(34/11-34) in bright orange and blue anodizing.

Parts List so far...
*Access 14.5* - wow! nice frame and light. Will powdercoat it next week, I don't like the flat black or the stickers. Gonna shave the v-brake mounts,too. 
*Origin 8 Cromo Lite* - it's the 396mm A/C at 1120grams. That will lower the front end alot. The curved legs and rake should ease the twitchy-ness. Will shave the v brake mounts also before powder.
*Truvativ 40mm stem/Origin 8 15* flat bars* - shortens the reach for him
*Woodman headset and seat clamp* - blue ano
*Sun Ringle Equalizers* - blue ano...very sweet wheels by the way
*SRAM X7 rear deraileur*
*SRAM X9 twist shifter*
*SRAM 11/34 Cassette*
*Odessey junior seat*
*Origin 8 Seatpost*
*AC 140mm cranks* - blue
*XT Bottom Bracket*
*ESI Grips *- Blue
*Race King *- front 26x2.0
*Small Block 8* - rear 26x1.75
*BB7 Brakes* Jagwire housing/cables
*Tektro Mini Levers*









this is an 80mm stem in pic...40mm on the way


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a Race King 2.0 That I'm thinking of running up front tubeless then pick up a smaller tire for the rear. 1.8 or less maybe? The smaller rear tire would lower the gear inches which would be helpful since the smallest gear I can run is a 34t on the BMX cranks.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, got the Race King mounted up front using Gorilla Tape Tubeless. Looking at maybe a Small Block 8 (26x1.75) for the rear. Also shaved the v-brake mounts on the frame and fork. Still have to final sand and send to powdercoat tomorrow. Most parts are starting to come in the mail, so more to come next week.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm thinking I may do BB7's with Tektro mini levers for his small hands.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Bike is back from powder. ($60) Day Glow Orange!


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

The color combo looks awesome. Can't wait to see it all assembled. The BB7's would be a great choice, you could set the front brake light so he doesn't take any unnecessary rides over the bars.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks like the 113mm spindle is going to be too short for the 1x9 with Crupi cranks.


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*118*

We had to get a 118 bb for my son's build with shimano 3 rings cranks. don't know how different your cranks are, but the mechanic at my local performance was blown away that the "standard" 113 would not work.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm using Crupi BMX cranks. Right now I have a 120+mm old XT BB on there and it looks like a 49-50mm spacing from mid seat tube to chainring center. Prob good enough for a 1x9???

I'll get a pic later of the bike with my son for sizing. Standover is just a tad big. But I think he will manage. Seat is slammed and with 150mm cranks it gives him perfect leg placement, I had a back up set of 140mm just in case. Went with Tektro mini levers and 
BB7's which will be here next week. The mini levers seem to play well with the SRAM X9 twist shifter. Still waiting on rear tire.

What size bar width is everyone running for their kids? Mine races BMX with a 21". Bars are currently 26.5" and I think I will start with taking an inch off each side leaving 24.5". I can trim the ESI grips however.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is a pic for sizing. Rear tire came in tonite via UPS which always runs late to our place. The Small Block sealed right up Gorilla Tape Tubeless in no time at all. Standover could be better, but he was on and off easily. Shifter and rear deraileur going on tomorrow and I'll get it on a scale.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

wycough said:


> I'm using Crupi BMX cranks. Right now I have a 120+mm old XT BB on there and it looks like a 49-50mm spacing from mid seat tube to chainring center. Prob good enough for a 1x9???
> 
> I'll get a pic later of the bike with my son for sizing. Standover is just a tad big. But I think he will manage. Seat is slammed and with 150mm cranks it gives him perfect leg placement, I had a back up set of 140mm just in case. Went with Tektro mini levers and
> BB7's which will be here next week. The mini levers seem to play well with the SRAM X9 twist shifter. Still waiting on rear tire.
> ...


I would go with 25" bar width.


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

nice work! the powder coating came out really nice. i built up this 12 inch jamis for my now 10 yr old. i wanted to have it powder coated a sparkly lime green but the shop wanted 200 dollars for it. we polished it instead.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, his BB7's and mini levers didn't come in and we decided on a local ride. Threw some of my rears on the little bike and off we went for an easy ride just to check out the new bike. Video below...Rough iPhone video

https://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y158/firephysic/?action=view&current=147bdbfd.mp4


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

After watching him ride today, probably going to the back up 140mm cranks. He is chopping too much when he stands up.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

So where did it end up weighing in at? Great job btw.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Bike is done! Gonna start riding now. It ended up being a little over 22lbs. I'll have it under 22 in no time at all. And I'll get the final pics up with new cranks and BB7's on Friday.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, that's a really cool bike. Your son's a lucky kid!


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice - I ride a Access XCL 9r myself.

This link below is to my 10-year old son's bike (also from Performance). Like your son's bike, it's a 1x9 with Avid mech discs and upgraded wheels...

*2009 GT Avalanche 2.0*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7858395&postcount=1045


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome build!!

My 8y/o is about 49" tall and 52#. I've been thinking about what to move him up to from his Redline Proline mini.

I've been thinking of taking my wife's Rockhopper XS and running a rigid fork and doing a 1x8 drivetrain... Or a Redline Proline Jr geared for the trails.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I was concerned about running such a small fork on this bike but it seems fine. I'm not even sure how much it changed the geometry


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

The Origin 8 fork came in at 1120gr and $80 at LBS. I do like it better with v brakes shaved off


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I dropped the cranks down to 140mm and it made a huge difference in his pedal stroke. Better to be short than too long in my opinion.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

140mm cranks and changed the cages on the Crupi pedals. I used a sanding wheel to round off the nasty bear traps.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Well been riding the bike a little while now. Should have more ride time soon. We have been traveling so much for the kid's BMX National Races. And we have out State Series right now. But so far so good. He is still getting use to the shifting and staying in the saddle. He is making most local climbs but the standover gives him problems if he has to dismount on a tricky climb. 

What psi are you guys running the little kids if they are tubeless? I just tried a 20rear and a 18front on tonites ride. He is only 49lbs. He said it's not rolling side to side even at that low psi. His weight isn't really compressing the setup either.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

wycough said:


> Well been riding the bike a little while now. Should have more ride time soon. We have been traveling so much for the kid's BMX National Races. And we have out State Series right now. But so far so good. He is still getting use to the shifting and staying in the saddle. He is making most local climbs but the standover gives him problems if he has to dismount on a tricky climb.
> 
> What psi are you guys running the little kids if they are tubeless? I just tried a 20rear and a 18front on tonites ride. He is only 49lbs. He said it's not rolling side to side even at that low psi. His weight isn't really compressing the setup either.


I typically run a pretty low pressure on the tires. Yeah, 50# rider really doesn't make much of a dent in the tires.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Recent video of son on small 26"
74fb533d.mp4 video by firephysic - Photobucket


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

wycough, do you ever have any issues dropping the chain without a guide? I'm thinking about taking my daughters bike to a 1x9 or 1x10 and it would be nice not to have to cough up the cash for a chainguide...


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

We run a Paul's Chain Keeper. It's only dropped twice with it on the bike. It will without doubt drop if u don't have anything. Even with a single speed chainring


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

wycough said:


> We run a Paul's Chain Keeper. It's only dropped twice with it on the bike. It will without doubt drop if u don't have anything. Even with a single speed chainring


Cool, that's the one I've seen a few others run too.


----------



## sportfish258 (Sep 17, 2010)

traffic002 said:


> Awesome build!!
> 
> My 8y/o is about 49" tall and 52#. I've been thinking about what to move him up to from his Redline Proline mini.
> 
> I've been thinking of taking my wife's Rockhopper XS and running a rigid fork and doing a 1x8 drivetrain... Or a Redline Proline Jr geared for the trails.


I love these builds for the little ones ! We are making the jump from minis as well. My two are about 53 inches each. I'm finding they are perfect for 20's . 24's are on the big side . Think I'm going with the 20 and just suck it up and up garde in a year or so. I really think for trails they need a comfortable stand over.


----------



## mtbhead (Jun 17, 2004)

Sweet ride! I had not heard of the Gorilla tape tubeless until reading this post... Googled, found the Pink Bike how-to, sweeeeet! I'm gonna try to set up my kids bikes with this now. Thanks! BTW, absolutely rad pics of your 6yo manualling!!! :thumbsup: Most grownups I know, myself included, can't do them anywhere near that well...


----------

